# [SOLVED] iTunes will not install or uninstall



## olhomy

I downloaded the latest update for Itunes, but when I opened up the installer, i got to the actual setup and a little bit through the removal of the original iTunes, it reads:


_Setup could not find a file on a specified path or disk._
_Please check that the proper disk is inserted or specify a new part._
_Unable to locate file C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Installations\{54C0D94A-F467-4ABC-9D02-6E58748668D4}\iTunes.msi_


It then gives me a choice of RETRY or CANCEL, but either one i click shows me another message:


_Error 1714. The older version of iTunes cannot be removed. Contact your technical support group._


Then I press ok, which then brings me to another window.....


_Error: -1603 Fatal error during installation._
_Consult Windows Installer Help (Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information._


It finishes with some of my files missing to actually run iTunes (the original ones) and now for some reason, when i try to uninstall, it goes about 1/4 way into actually loading the installer, but dissapears.

Stumped yet? I am....

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, and i will try to go and help others with information given to me, giving credit of course, i think, or something, w/e, it will be greatly appreciated

Thank You,
Olhomy


----------



## nickster_uk

You can try the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool which you can download here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6696&d=1147451985

Unzip it and run the application and look for any mention of iTunes then you can remove the entries from the registry.

Before attempting to install again, delete the iTunes installation files from the Downloaded Installations folder in your Windows directory and also clear your cached temp files too.

Hope that helps


----------



## olhomy

THANK YOU SOOO MUCH, hahaha, it worked!!! awsome, thank you so much.


----------



## nickster_uk

You're welcome....feel free to stick around or come back anytime you need a hand


----------



## deerslayer7327

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

okay i did all the things it said and it still wont run the install
it told me that i didnt have some sort of file or program to run it then it just shut down
ive been trying this for days and i still cant get the program to run
what do i do?


----------



## rbalaji

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

Do you have some kind of anti-spyware program that jealously guards the registry and/or prevents the installation of keystroke recorders, etc.? Itunes seems to make some registry edits that such programs don't like, so they cause the install to hang. One of my machines got so messed up by an Itunes installation that I had to reinstall the OS on that machine and swear off Itunes forever. I much prefer programs designed by people who don't have the audacity to assume that they know what is best for my computer rather than giving me the control to decide for myself.


----------



## nickster_uk

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*



deerslayer7327 said:


> okay i did all the things it said and it still wont run the install
> it told me that i didnt have some sort of file or program to run it then it just shut down
> ive been trying this for days and i still cant get the program to run
> what do i do?


Hi deerslayer, please try the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool *here*. You don't need to install it, just unzip the contents and run the file called 'Windows Installer Clean Up.exe'.

Hope that helps.


----------



## deerslayer7327

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

Ok so i did what you told me to do and whenever i try and install itunes it gets about done with the installation and it tells me its cannot create the directory 'C:\WINDOWS\Installer\{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}'. A file with this name already exists. Please rename or remove the file and click retry, or click Cancel to exit
Any ideas on what i do now?


----------



## nickster_uk

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

Try clicking Start -> Run -> then type:
C:\WINDOWS\Installer
then click ok

then look for the folder called:
{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}
then rename it something like:
{6956856F-B6B3-4BE0-BA0B-8F495BE32033}-old


----------



## deerslayer7327

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

Thank You So Freakin Much!!!!
It Worked 
Hell Yayuh


----------



## nickster_uk

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

You're welcome...glad we could help :smile:


----------



## husker1318

*Re: iTunes will not install or uninstall*

Just did this for my laptop, thanks so much for the how-to guys.


----------



## peach8

relief.. i'm done with them..
thanx for ur help anyway..

regards.. ray:


----------



## UnderWaterHound

*I am having similar problems bt have tried all of the above!*

I tried to upgrade to iTunes 9 this weekend but the package came up with the following error message:

There is a problem with this windows installer package.
A program required for this install to complete could not be run.

I have found various post online stating to remove all Apple/Quicktime/iTunes related products,find and delete any temporary files and clean the registry (which I did using CCleaner), I have also tried removing installations using Windows Install Clean Up. I have also used Cleanup! to try to remove any excess files and have manually searched the Program Files folders and user folders for any related folders.

I have then downloaded a fresh package from either iTunes website or Filehippo.com and attempted to install.

Having tried all of the above I still come into the above which appears during the iTunes install. The package will continue to install Qicktime and all the related programmes in the package which have to be removed again (even though they were never wanted in the first place!)

I really can't find an answer to my problem and need help! I don't want to start using something like MediaMonkey!


----------



## jamizzle

hello, i was encurring a similar error in uninstalling itunes, so i used to above install cleanup program and that removed itunes, thansk alot.

however i am now having an issue re-instlaling the new itunes 9 i get an error message as follows 

http://img19.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=19930_itunes_122_453lo.jpg#

any help would be appreciated thanks guys


----------



## lavallie

nickster uk you nailed it!! I have been working on this problem for a week and your fix did it!!


----------



## spencerk

hey guys im new to the forum and hoping i can get help. i too have downloaded the new i tunes 9 and have had problems installing.
when i install it gets about halfwy through and comes up:

*an error occured during the installation of assembly 'Microsoft. VC80. CRT version "8.0.50727.4053", type="win32" ,publicKeyToken ="1fc8b3b9a1e18e3b" ,process or Architecture ="x86" Please refer to help and support for more information HRESULT: 0x80070020*

so you click ok, then it says rolling back and starts installing again.
after a few goes it said you have successfully installed i tunes but when you click finish then an error message comes up saying:

*Apple Application Support was not found.
Apple Application Support is required to run iTunes helper. Please uninstall iTunes, then install iTunes again.
Error 2.*

i have tried again and again, also re downloaded the file again (from apple) wondering that maybe it may have been a crap download but still no lock.

i had a mate told me to get winrar and try that but that hasnt worked either.
I have regular virus scans and nothing has come up.
i have made sure all old programs to do with apple have been uninstalled.

i tried downloading the clean up tool you suggested but when i go to open it it says the archive is either in unknown format or damged and i cant right click and say run or anything.. im at wits end getting really upset, because nothing seems to install anymore. im wondering do i have to backup everything and format my computer???

hope you can help


----------



## MM4CC

According to Apple you have to remove I Tunes,,Quicktime,,Apple software update,,Apple mobil device,,Bonjour,,Apple applications support,,in this order.
1)I Tunes....6)applications support..
You can call them ,no charge phone support,I called a retailer and they transferred the call. Things are working for the moment.I have the phone and Ipod so things just had to work. Fun when running right. :wave: 
CC


----------



## spencerk

i tried and its still doin the same thing.
The error message comes up and then it rolls back install says its succesful and then the error message again saying application support is not there..

any other ideas???


----------



## pyrolandy

Hi, I'm new to this site and I have the error 2 problem after installing itunes.

I have tried unistalling itunes and QT etc as per the apple site, but still get this message.

I am trying to download the clean up tool suggested in this thread, but every time I click on the links I get asked to log in again. What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## TaniasmashesPC

Hey guys so I've been trying to get itunes 9 running on my laptop and i've downloaded it a thousand times but when i get to the installer it just cuts out and wont let me get it on here ... I'm going crazy I've tried most of the tips on here and it's still not helping.

It always comes up with a message saying that 'The installer encountered errors before iTunes could be configured' 

and then only gives me the option to try again later or exit. 

Please help!!! I'm on vista btw


----------



## Felizzy

Hi all, same problem here, I also get the error 2 message. Tried everything: installed and uninstalled iTunes tens of times, cleared everything with ccleaner; the windows install clean up, etc... Tried installing it while not connected to the internet with firewall disabled; downloaded winRAR and unzipped the apple application file with it... NOTHING HELPS!!!
Very frustrated. Please help???


----------



## moniqueornelas

thank you!


----------



## daveandlinnea58

Worked for me as well nickster. thank you!


----------



## kapz_lock

Thanks guys , 

worked for me 

 you guys just made my day  LOL bit corney but hey im happy lol


----------



## aekalavya

nickster_uk said:


> You can try the Windows Installer Cleanup Tool which you can download here:
> 
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6696&d=1147451985
> 
> Unzip it and run the application and look for any mention of iTunes then you can remove the entries from the registry.
> 
> Before attempting to install again, delete the iTunes installation files from the Downloaded Installations folder in your Windows directory and also clear your cached temp files too.
> 
> Hope that helps


Thank you so much. 
it worked like charm..


----------



## itsallgoodj

Thank you very much!! The "Windows Installer Clean Up.exe" tool solved the entire problem with ease. It worked with iTunes 10 and Windows 7. This cleanly removed iTunes and allowed the installer to run correctly again without error.


----------

